# Federal Superannuates National Association, FSNA



## observor 69 (24 Sep 2010)

Federal Superannuates National Association, FSNA

http://www.fsna.com/home.htm

I know little about this organization but after receiving a pamphlet in the mail I am considering joining.
Can anyone provide info yea or nay on the FSNA?


----------



## Old Sweat (24 Sep 2010)

I joined primarily because of the medical travel insurance package that members can get. The basic package allows an unlimited amount of out-of-province travel as long as each trip is 40 days or less. For my wife and I who are over 70 the rate is under $30.00 per month total. If you want to be away longer, you can arrange coverage for a single 50, 75, 90 or 120 day trip along with the 40 day trips.

What can I say about it otherwise? We usually get to one meeting a year. Frankly it is deja vu, like going to a meeting in NDHQ or worse, at another goverment department. The executives tend to babble and mumble simultaneously as they ramble through the agenda with no regard for content or time. The free lunch, however, is nice.

If you plan to travel, it is worth it.


----------



## wildman0101 (24 Sep 2010)

the federal superannuates national association, FSNA is an association that 
help's you after release from the canadian armed forces. You paid into a 
pension (fsna). said pension depending on service 10 yrs (lump sum payout).
over 10 yr's anninuity. or a monthly pension check. more to follow,,,copy.
scoty b


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

FSNA really doesn't directly have anything to do with your pension.  It is, however, an association of annuitants of the CF, Public Service and RCMP.  The direct services that they provide to the members are few in number;  the association dues go towards FSNA's role in representing annuitants on pension issues.  The travel insurance is just one of the perks with membership.

They always have a table set up at SCAN seminars, and give out a free one-year membership to those who sign up so that they can give you an idea (via the newsletters, etc.) of what they do to represent annuitants.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Sep 2010)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> Federal Superannuates National Association, FSNA
> 
> http://www.fsna.com/home.htm
> 
> ...



Thanks for bringing this up.  I get that in the mail annually and don't look into it (usually put it down to look at later and forget).  As Old Sweat has pointed out there is at least one benefit of joining.  If Occam has more info, it would be greatly appreciated as well.


----------



## Occam (24 Sep 2010)

I'll see if I can find the introduction package they gave me at the last SCAN seminar.  I'm still on my one-year free membership.  If I can find the package, I'll give a synopsis of what's in it.  

One thing I thought was neat which was included in the freebie package was the previous year's version of their "You and Your Survivors" workbook, which when completed, is supposed to be referenced in your will.  It gives you a starting point for listing all the info that your executor/survivors will need when you kick the bucket.  It gives estate planning info, a place to document personal and contact information, a place for documenting your estate, a list of agencies to be contacted and steps to be taken upon your passing, tools for evaluating your estate and your survivor's income, and lists of other sources of information.  It's quite the little package, lots of information and forms to complete, 90 pages for the 2008 edition.

Actually, looking at the workbook, as benefits of membership it describes the MEDOC travel insurance, a FSNA/SunLife long term care program (which it describes as "designed to cover expensive user costs of home care and facility care not otherwise covered by provincial plans or by PSHCP", and a group home/auto insurance program through Johnson Insurance.

If I find any other goodies, I'll post the info here.


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Sep 2010)

Hi all,
Futher to my last Prepare to copy:

www.fsna.com

The Federal Superannuates National Association operating as the National Association of Federal Retirees is the largest and most influential advocacy group, promoting the interests and protecting the benefits of retired federal employees, now and in the future.


futher to my last:

Advocacy
FSNA is the largest and most influential advocacy group for federal retirees, representing pensioners from the Public Service, Canadian Forces, RCMP and retired federal judges.  We advocate for the protection and enhancement of our members’ pensions, health & dental insurance benefits.  We advocate to affect change at the policy level to enhance the quality of life for our members.  We also work to prevent the implementation of proposals detrimental to pensioners' interests.

Affinity Programs
FSNA members have access to exclusive savings on FSNA endorsed programs. These programs include: emergency travel insurance, home & auto insurance, long-term care insurance, escorted tours, CPP/QPP benefits audit, MedicAlert, relocation & real estate services, select hotel and car rental discounts.  The savings that members enjoy from these exclusive programs can more than cover their membership dues.

Information
FSNA members have access to professional research staff located at our National Office in Ottawa.  This group of researchers can provide answers to pensioners’ questions on such topics as: superannuation acts, Public Service Health Care Plan, Pensioners' Dental Services Plan and many other issues important to pensioners.  Members are also kept informed through branch reports, special mailings and branch meetings across Canada, as well as through our Web site.

Publications
Members receive FSNA's quarterly newsletter, ON GUARD.  This newsletter provides our members with up-to-date information on topics related to their pensions, health & dental benefits, and other matters of concern.  In addition to ON GUARD, we also provide members with "You and Your Survivors", a workbook especially designed for FSNA members and their families to help them with estate planning and with the winding up of their estate.

FSNA members are assigned to a local branch of the Association based on their home address.  The local branch can also provide information to members on many issues affecting pensioners and will inform members of upcoming FSNA meetings, seminars and social events that take place in their local area.  Members are invited to contact their local branch to see how they can get involved by volunteering their time to assist other members within their local area.  The contact information for branches can be found on membership cards or by clicking here.

www.fnsa.com

         

      




As Parliament resumes for another session, which issue would you most like to see addressed?

More support for the military
Job creation and economic recovery
Education and enhancing Canada's international competitiveness
Improving the health care system
Reducing crime and strengthening the penal system
Other

Member Area: Become a member  Member benefits  FAQ  Get involved
News & Resources: Coming events  News  Publications  Pensioner' benefits/entitlements  Useful links
About FSNA: History  Mission/Vision  About branches  Governance Factsheet
Contact us  Branch Locator  Français 
All rights reserved to FSNA, 2008-2010 | Privacy Statement

The website is our version of the RCLish. FSNA wise so to speak.
Best of luck, best regard's,
Scoty B


----------



## wildman0101 (26 Sep 2010)

Sorry futher to my last:
www.fsna.com

The Federal Superannuates National Association operating as the National Association of Federal Retirees is the largest and most influential advocacy group, promoting the interests and protecting the benefits of retired federal employees, now and in the future.


futher to my last:

Advocacy
FSNA is the largest and most influential advocacy group for federal retirees, representing pensioners from the Public Service, Canadian Forces, RCMP and retired federal judges.  We advocate for the protection and enhancement of our members’ pensions, health & dental insurance benefits.  We advocate to affect change at the policy level to enhance the quality of life for our members.  We also work to prevent the implementation of proposals detrimental to pensioners' interests.

Affinity Programs
FSNA members have access to exclusive savings on FSNA endorsed programs. These programs include: emergency travel insurance, home & auto insurance, long-term care insurance, escorted tours, CPP/QPP benefits audit, MedicAlert, relocation & real estate services, select hotel and car rental discounts.  The savings that members enjoy from these exclusive programs can more than cover their membership dues.

Information
FSNA members have access to professional research staff located at our National Office in Ottawa.  This group of researchers can provide answers to pensioners’ questions on such topics as: superannuation acts, Public Service Health Care Plan, Pensioners' Dental Services Plan and many other issues important to pensioners.  Members are also kept informed through branch reports, special mailings and branch meetings across Canada, as well as through our Web site.

Publications
Members receive FSNA's quarterly newsletter, ON GUARD.  This newsletter provides our members with up-to-date information on topics related to their pensions, health & dental benefits, and other matters of concern.  In addition to ON GUARD, we also provide members with "You and Your Survivors", a workbook especially designed for FSNA members and their families to help them with estate planning and with the winding up of their estate.

FSNA members are assigned to a local branch of the Association based on their home address.  The local branch can also provide information to members on many issues affecting pensioners and will inform members of upcoming FSNA meetings, seminars and social events that take place in their local area.  Members are invited to contact their local branch to see how they can get involved by volunteering their time to assist other members within their local area.  The contact information for branches can be found on membership cards or by clicking here.

www.fnsa.com

 hope this help's.
Cheer's,
Scoty B


----------

